# Health insurance when between jobs



## Usjes (3 Nov 2014)

Hi, 

I became redundant on Friday and my GloHealth cover ceased immediately. They sent a letter warning me that if I let my cover lapse for more than 13 weeks then I would have to serve waiting periods on a new policy. So, the questions I have:
(i) Is this 13 week period specific to GloHealth or is it a legal requirement for all insurers ? eg. could I find that if I look for a VHI policy in 3 weeks time they would say I have to serve a waiting period because I let my cover lapse for more than 2 weeks ?
(ii) GloHealth said they only sell annual policies. Is this the same for all insurers ? I hope to get a new job and join whatever scheme my new employer has so I hope to need an individual policy for a couple of months, are there any insurers who sell policies by the month or some sort of bridging policy ? 

Thanks, 

Usjes


----------



## BazzaDP (4 Nov 2014)

i) Legal requirement to allow 13 weeks. Insurers can waive waiting periods but rarely do so all follow the 13 week period.
http://www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/new-customer-waiting-periods/

ii) All insurers do this. http://www.hia.ie/consumer-information/cancelling/
Only hope is if you happen to pick the same insurer as your new employer then the insurer may allow you to switch your policy mid term to the company plan as it's not a cancellation as such. However many companies have a 6 month probation period where you may not be entitled to full benefits (including health insurance) so you may be paying for your own health insurance for longer than you think. Also not every company offers paid for health insurance.


----------



## Usjes (4 Nov 2014)

Okay, I guess I'll have to choose a yearly subscription if I dont get a job within 13 weeks. 

Thanks, 

Usjes


----------



## TTI (4 Nov 2014)

I think it is actually possible to cancel a subscription during the year and get a partial refund? Did you enquire about this?


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Nov 2014)

Something to consider - there's no guarantee that your new employer will have a paid-for health insurance scheme.

You should read the HIA guide to cancelling health insurance. There are significant fees and in some cases, no refunds, depending on the health insurance provider. I can't post the link here as I'm a newbie, but it's on the Health Insurance Authority site.
The only thing in your favour is that you have a 14 day cooling off period, so you have 2 more weeks of job hunting.

GloHealth have an "Activate" health insurance plan which provides basic cover with the option to upgrade if needed. That could be an option for you so that you don't drop out of health insurance cover during this limbo period.


----------

